# autofem seeds- wotz da best soil



## chocho (Jul 1, 2009)

AUTOFEM .......  AUTO SOVIET (lowrider + ak47)
im new to this site and new to growing, i intend to grow organic under a 400w light .

how often do i need to change?
do i need more than 1 type?


sorry if this has been asked b 4 but i havnt found it in the search yet


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 1, 2009)

how often do you need to change what? 

i would go for the best nute free soil you can afford or make your own 

if your growing auto s i would start them off in athe pot you plan to finnish them in ,,

im not sure ive answered your questions ,,,but ive :bump: it back to the top


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jul 1, 2009)

lol +1


----------



## chocho (Jul 11, 2009)

sorry do i need more than 1 type of soil an will i need to change the soil at any point ...

the reason i ask is that when i looked into soil theres sum for veg and some for flower ,, but this is an auto strain (so strait to flower) but im thinking maybe il need to pot in veg soil then repot in flower soil to finish ........pffft i duno so much to think about ...


----------



## mistertee (Aug 18, 2009)

today ive orderd 6 auto soviet seeds and plan to grow them soil.i have had canna terra professional plus recomended by a friend.he claims there is no better soil.i was just wondering if he was correct and if anyone can advize me as to possible alternatives.happy growings actually ive had to edit this post as the silly spanish peeps i orderd these seeds from messed things up.instead i got them from england and all is good.just a little behind schedule..never mind....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 19, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> i would go for the best nute free soil you can afford
> 
> if your growing autos i would start them off in the pot you plan to finish them in ,,


 
eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 19, 2009)

chocho said:
			
		

> sorry do i need more than 1 type of soil an will i need to change the soil at any point ...
> 
> the reason i ask is that when i looked into soil theres sum for veg and some for flower ,, but this is an auto strain (so strait to flower) but im thinking maybe il need to pot in veg soil then repot in flower soil to finish ........pffft i duno so much to think about ...


 
I have used ocean forrest and really like it I dont change the soil I change the nutrients I put into it. Once a week I fertilize in the beginning with vegging nut and later with bloom nutrients. I think ocean forrest has the nutrients too. I am not sure with auto flower if you would ujust use nutrient to bloom or not? I have never used auto flower seeds.


----------

